# Clutch torque specs?



## catalina421 (Jan 22, 2009)

Hello, I have read that some early model gto's had improper clutch.flywheel torque from the factory, I was wondering what torque everyone used when replacing their clutches as I do now want to come across an improper torque spec. Thanks


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

52 lb ft and lock tight


----------



## catalina421 (Jan 22, 2009)

Thank you, was there multiple passes I need with the torque wrench?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Nope, as with almost anything just follow a star pattern.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

gm4life said:


> Nope, as with almost anything just follow a star pattern.


not correct...
Engine Flywheel Bolts - First Pass 20 N·m 15 lb ft
Engine Flywheel Bolts - Second Pass 50 N·m 37 lb ft
Engine Flywheel Bolts - Final Pass 100 N·m 74 lb ft


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

svede1212 said:


> not correct...
> Engine Flywheel Bolts - First Pass 20 N·m 15 lb ft
> Engine Flywheel Bolts - Second Pass 50 N·m 37 lb ft
> Engine Flywheel Bolts - Final Pass 100 N·m 74 lb ft


Ugh I'm correct, before you try to correct someone make sure you know the difference between the clutch and the flywheel. I posted clutch, you posted flywheel.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

gm4life said:


> Ugh I'm correct, before you try to correct someone make sure you know the difference between the clutch and the flywheel. I posted clutch, you posted flywheel.


point taken but don't be too uppity. what IS correct is that he asked about *improper torque specs on early '04 GTOs.* the improper specs that were used on them was the *flywheel *and the specs i gave are the corrected ones that was posted in an early TSB


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

svede1212 said:


> point taken but don't be too uppity. what IS correct is that he asked about *improper torque specs on early '04 GTOs.* the improper specs that were used on them was the *flywheel *and the specs i gave are the corrected ones that was posted in an early TSB


Gotcha, I forgot about that TSB. We are both correct, but two different things, I totaly disregard the flywheel and only saw clutch.


----------

